# My Own Dual 18650 Parallel Box Mod



## Nostalgic (18/7/16)

Hi Guys

So after owning a few various types of mods, I started my quest to build my own parallel box mod. With tons of research, headaches to source the necessary parts, numerous labor hours since it's my first AND the help of @Cespian...I managed to construct this baby. 

It's far from perfect and experienced many teething problems despite extensive research. Certain thing you only find out once you build... 

Please feel free to comment!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 12 | Creative 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (18/7/16)

Well I am in no position to comment, I just want to give you ONE HELL OF A BLADY WELL DONE!!!!!

That's seriously impressive and a huge achievement...CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsiSan (18/7/16)

That is very cool! The envy is real!

If I may ask where did you source the parts?


----------



## Caramia (18/7/16)

Nostalgic said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> So after owning a few various types of mods, I started my quest to build my own parallel box mod. With tons of research, headaches to source the necessary parts, numerous labor hours since it's my first AND the help of @Cespian...I managed to construct this baby.
> 
> ...


AWESOME @Nostalgic! Simply WOW!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nostalgic (18/7/16)

PsiSan said:


> That is very cool! The envy is real!
> 
> If I may ask where did you source the parts?


It's a bit here and there. Certain parts local, others in Joburg...and certain overseas. Looking to build one as well???


Imtiaaz said:


> Well I am in no position to comment, I just want to give you ONE HELL OF A BLADY WELL DONE!!!!!
> 
> That's seriously impressive and a huge achievement...CONGRATULATIONS!!!


Thanks a million pal. Still trying to find the perfect coil build / best combo. Really appreciate the comment.


----------



## Nostalgic (18/7/16)

Caramia said:


> AWESOME @Nostalgic! Simply WOW!!


Much appreciated Buddy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice (18/7/16)

Nostalgic said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> So after owning a few various types of mods, I started my quest to build my own parallel box mod. With tons of research, headaches to source the necessary parts, numerous labor hours since it's my first AND the help of @Cespian...I managed to construct this baby.
> 
> ...


Great stuff!!! I really have been thinking hard about attempting it, but you good sir have done it. I hope you enjoy vaping on it. In my mind that should be a super satisfying vape. High bloody five


----------



## Nostalgic (18/7/16)

The_Ice said:


> Great stuff!!! I really have been thinking hard about attempting it, but you good sir have done it. I hope you enjoy vaping on it. In my mind that should be a super satisfying vape. High bloody five


High 5 to you too kind sir. I did a 0.17ohm build in it which was still very safe and well within the trip switch threshold . Hard hit and a warm vape. I build slightly higher now for a cooler all day day. Anywhere between .2 to .3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (18/7/16)

Very well done!

I'm growing more and more interested in building something myself... someday.

May I ask what the LCD screen displays?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brotiform (18/7/16)

Great job @Nostalgic


----------



## PsiSan (18/7/16)

@Nostalgic, actually yes , but more along the lines of an un-regulated


----------



## Nostalgic (18/7/16)

PsiSan said:


> @Nostalgic, actually yes , but more along the lines of an un-regulated


It's still unregulated. I just have trip fuses dor added safety.


Huffapuff said:


> Very well done!
> 
> I'm growing more and more interested in building something myself... someday.
> 
> May I ask what the LCD screen displays?


I messed up my 1st box trying to seal it with magnets so instead I thought I'd use the screws...but then to get the batteries in and out to check voltage in the charger was a schlep...hence me fitting the voltmeter (LCD Screen).


----------



## Nostalgic (18/7/16)

brotiform said:


> Great job @Nostalgic


Thanks Buddy


----------



## Silver (19/7/16)

Congrats @Nostalgic - looks great
Must be an awesome feeling to vape on something you built yourself!


----------



## Nostalgic (19/7/16)

Silver said:


> Congrats @Nostalgic - looks great
> Must be an awesome feeling to vape on something you built yourself!


It's an awesome feeling even though you test everything with a multimeter...a few million times AND hit the switch for the 1st time from a mile away lmao!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (19/7/16)

Chicken Dinner! Glad it finally came together! Looks EPIC!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nostalgic (19/7/16)

Cespian said:


> Chicken Dinner! Glad it finally came together! Looks EPIC!


Thanks for all the assistance!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mozia (19/7/16)

Nostalgic said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> So after owning a few various types of mods, I started my quest to build my own parallel box mod. With tons of research, headaches to source the necessary parts, numerous labor hours since it's my first AND the help of @Cespian...I managed to construct this baby.
> 
> ...



Awesome @Nostalgic, well done and enjoy!!!


----------



## Nostalgic (19/7/16)

Mozia said:


> Awesome @Nostalgic, well done and enjoy!!!


Thanks Buddy


----------



## DirtyD (19/7/16)

So give us a tutorial on how to build one please or a few links. I studied electrical eng , did power electronics but I'm a little bit lazy to work everything out myself


----------



## Nostalgic (19/7/16)

DirtyD said:


> So give us a tutorial on how to build one please or a few links. I studied electrical eng , did power electronics but I'm a little bit lazy to work everything out myself


Lmao. I completed a degree in Mech Eng. My electronic knowlede is from messing around and being a Radio Ammatuer.

In due time I will be putting together a build thread and share it with the guys on the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarcelinoJ (19/7/16)

Don't think anyone can say something bad. Congrats on your built. Looks good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nostalgic (19/7/16)

MarcelinoJ said:


> Don't think anyone can say something bad. Congrats on your built. Looks good.


Noted, Thanks a million Buddy


----------



## boxerulez (19/7/16)

That is a thing of diy beauty.

I will be watching closely. Only part that troubles me is a 510. Are they available locally?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nostalgic (19/7/16)

boxerulez said:


> That is a thing of diy beauty.
> 
> I will be watching closely. Only part that troubles me is a 510. Are they available locally?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


Thanks Guy...I enjoyed every bit of the build. Unfortunately it's not available locally...searched far and wide! Import definately


----------



## Mahir (30/11/16)

I am also interested in building my own mod, where did you buy all the parts and pieces needed to build it?


----------



## Mahir (30/11/16)

Mahir said:


> I am also interested in building my own mod, where did you buy all the parts and pieces needed to build it?


I own a 510 connection part, so I won't need one of those but everything else I need, where can I find this locally? Or do I have to import? And where do I import?


----------



## incredible_hullk (30/11/16)

Mahir said:


> I own a 510 connection part, so I won't need one of those but everything else I need, where can I find this locally? Or do I have to import? And where do I import?



@Mahir fasttech will have everything u need


----------



## GerharddP (30/11/16)

Mahir said:


> I own a 510 connection part, so I won't need one of those but everything else I need, where can I find this locally? Or do I have to import? And where do I import?



The 510 is the only part that cannot be locally sourced that I know of. The rest are all available from communica, rs-componets or mustek. I wouldnt buy parts like mosfets etc from fasttech as I'm very impatient and the wait would kill me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (30/11/16)

@eviltoy has spares of everything you need. Mosfets, sleds, switches, 510's, enclosures, everything. He doesn't build mods anymore but I'm sure you can wiggle some parts out of him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronix (30/11/16)

Try this place bud should have everything you need and its top quality https://modcrate.myshopify.com/collections/hardware

Reactions: Like 1


----------

